# Thermaltake Smart SE 630W - Vermutlich wenig pralle?



## HenneHuhn (4. Juni 2015)

Liebe Mitforisten,

in einem anderen Forum versuche ich jemaden bei der Netzteilwahl für seinen kommenden Rechner zu beraten. Der betreffende Kollege möchte einen i5er und eine GTX 970 betreiben und suchte als Netzteil zunächst ein Thermaltake London aus, präferiert jetzt aber - da er ja keinen "Premium-Rechner" möchte - das Thermaltake Smart SE 630W.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es sich dabei um ein nicht gerade hochwertiges (*hust*) Netzteil handelt, der Kollege verweist aber auf das Review bei Gamezoom. Etwas überrascht habe ich festgestellt, dass das NT anscheinend immerhin DC-DC-Wandler hat. Kann aber dennoch nicht wirklich glauben, dass dadurch das Ding sonderlich gut wird. Meine Empfehlung, der altbekannte, aktuelle P/L-Kracher LC 9550, wird in Ermangelung eines Reviews von ihm ausgeschlagen.

Könnt ihr etwas zum Smart SE sagen und mir sozusagen Argumente an die Hand geben, um den Kollegen von einer besseren Wahl zu überzeugen? (Sofern das Smart SE denn wirklich schlecht ist)?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

PS: DC-DC bedeutet nicht gleichzeitig indy-reguliert, oder?

PPS: Was ist eigentlich u.A. von Gamezoom zu halten?


----------



## Legacyy (4. Juni 2015)

Das Smart ist ziemlich miserabel ausgestattet, hat schlechte Schutzschaltungen und ist in keinser Weise geeignet für ne 970.
Da doch bitte ein hochwertiges Netzteil und keinen Schrott:

Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM 550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AMAAG1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gamezoom ist nur ein Werbeflyer, mehr nicht. Ernst nehmen kann man die Seite nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Juni 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Das Smart ist ziemlich miserabel ausgestattet, hat schlechte Schutzschaltungen und ist in keinser Weise geeignet für ne 970.
> Da doch bitte ein hochwertiges Netzteil und keinen Schrott:
> 
> Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Das ist ja so ziemlich das, was ich auch angenommen habe (sowohl auf das NT als auch auf Gamezoom bezogen), und eine Reihe von besseren Netzteilen in verschiedenen Preisklassen kann ich auch empfehlen... aber ich brauche genauere Infos, um den Kollegen zu überzeugen. So bringt mich das jetzt nicht sonderlich weiter.


----------



## Pu244 (4. Juni 2015)

Ich wage es zu bezweifeln das dieses Netzteil DC-DC hat, normalerweise können die dann alles auf der 12V Schiene abrufen. 49Ax12V sind allerdings 588W, was einem daran zweifeln läßt. Abrufen wird man selbst diese Leistung in der Realität wohl nie, das Netzteil hat nur 2x 6+2 Pin PCIe Anschlüsse, notwendig wären dafür aber 4. Der Hersteller weiß (in diesem Fall wohl zurecht) warum er weniger verbaut, so kommt einem keiner auf die Schliche, allerdings wäre es wohl auch ratsam das zutun wenn das Netzteil die Leistung bringt da es sonst gerne überlastet wird (das DPP P10 550W sei hier ein warnendes Beispiel).

Was von der Seite Gamezom zu halten ist zeigt allein folgendes:


			
				Gamezoom schrieb:
			
		

> setzt auf einen recht hohen Wirkungsgrad (83%)



Ich habe extra nachgeschaut von wann der Test war, vor 10 Jahren wäre das ein absolut korrekte Aussage, der Test stammt aber von 2014.


----------



## xHaru (4. Juni 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Der Hersteller weiß (in diesem Fall wohl zurecht) warum er weniger verbaut, so kommt einem keiner auf die Schliche, allerdings wäre es wohl auch ratsam das zutun wenn das Netzteil die Leistung bringt da es sonst gerne überlastet wird (das DPP P10 550W sei hier ein warnendes Beispiel).



Also das mit dem DPP10 musst du mir nochmal erklären.
BeQuiet hat das in deren Fall schon ordentlich gelöst. Das Netzteil ist nunmal Premium und es werden immer viel mehr Kabel mitgeliefert als man eigentlich braucht. Ich hab selber schon eine große Anzahl an Kabeln verbaut und immer noch viele übrig. 
Zudem kann das Netzteil sicher bis zu 700W und knapp mehr liefern, ohne, dass etwaige Spannungen aus der Reihe tanzen. Die Restwelligkeit ist auch sehr gut dabei. 
Wer auch immer das Teil hier überprüft hatte und meinte, da kommen locker 800-900W raus, der wird vielleicht n Montagsmodell erwischt haben, da das Modell auch bei Versuchen Bekannter und meinerseits immer bei etwa 700W primär abgeschaltet hat. 
Wie erklärst du mir dann auch, dass viele OEMs, wie z.B. FSP auch weniger PCIe-Kabel verbauen als es von der Leistung her eigentlich sein sollte? (Beispiel hierbei wär n FSP-Netzteil aus dem Medion P5330D mit 450W Nennleistung aber nur einem PCI-Stromstecker). Allein daher wirst du da keine richtige Aussage treffen können. 

Was ich aus dem Test so rauslesen kann: CWT, spricht also nicht für allzu überragende Qualität.
Junfu-Caps werden nicht ohne Grund auch gern Kungfu-Caps genannt. 
Es fehlen mir Bilder von den Innereien sowie der Lotqualität, entweder, ich sehe die nicht oder das wurd nicht mal auseinander genommen. Wenn 2. der Fall ist, kanns auch einfach n Datenblatt vom Hersteller sein. 
Flachbandkabel? Die brechen erfahrungsgemäß relativ einfach und sind besch...eiden zu verlegen. 
IDE-Kabel? Soll das Molex sein oder was? 
Ich finde übrigens keine weitere Quelle, in der das NT DC/DC sein soll, was ich übrigens auch nicht denke. Bei Geizhals ist es auch nicht als DC/DC aufgeführt und bietet eher weniger Informationen, was ich persönlich nicht als gutes Zeichen deute. Gut, das E10 ist nach kurzer Recherche auch nicht als solches bei GH vermerkt, jedoch sehe ich auch keinen Vermerk diesbezüglich auf der Herstellerseite des Tt-Netzteils.
Da die Testseite übrigens auch mit einem riesigen Werbebanner, was eigentlich eher in Werbeportalen und/oder Shoppingseiten, wie z.B. Mindfactory, Hardwareversand u.ä. , der Fall ist, glänzt, denke ich auch eher, dass diese Seite vielleicht ein kleines Bisschen von TT "gesponsert" wurde. 
*FOLGENDER SPOILER IST LEDIGLICH EIN UNVERBINDLICHER UND UNBESTÄTIGTER VERDACHT MEINERSEITS! LEST NUR DIE ZEILEN, NICHT DAZWISCHEN!*


Spoiler



Ich will niemandem etwas vorwerfen, es ist lediglich ein Verdacht, der sich allerdings immer weiter erhärtet, da die Seite eher werbefinanziert und -abhängig aussieht, wobei man dann ja nicht noch etwaige Testsamples dank kritischer Bewertung sozusagen ablehnen will.



Würde das Netzteil wirklich über DC/DC verfügen, dann würde Thermaltake damit sicherlich auch selber werben. Die Leute aus deren Marketing können ja gut werben. 
Da keine Bilder vom Inneren des Netzteils im Test vorliegen, die DC/DC, die Caps und die Lotqualität zeigen, kann man auf diesen Test nichts geben. Das Testsystem ist auch aufgeführt, aber wofür? Das Modell der Chroma fehlt auch. Das Testsystem selber wurde nur in maximal zwei der (zugegeben schlecht) dargestellten Messungen verwendet. Da man mit ner Chroma übrigens auch solche Lasten simulieren kann, braucht man das System eigentlich gar nicht. 0,27 Sone in vollem Betrieb für ein solches Netzteil scheinen Erfahrungsgemäß auch zu leise. Wenn man den Sone-Wert mal grob umrechnet, dann müssten es etwa 30dbA sein, was für ein solches Netzteil einfach zu leise scheint. Kann auch sein, dass ich mich irre, aber es ist keine Angabe zum Messgerät gemacht worden. Ich nehme an, dass das mitm Handy gemacht oder einfach nur geraten worden ist. Da spätestens bei sowas mein Aluhut anfängt, zu brennen, muss ich mir einen Neuen basteln und schließe darauf, dass hier schlicht und einfach die Messwerte, die in nem Umschlag mit dabei lagen oder per eMail noch hinterherkamen, genutzt worden sind.

Wenn ich nicht mal Quellenangaben einiger Messungen habe, ist von der Review ein Mindestabstand von 2 GiB Traffic einzunehmen, optional auch 2 km.
Mal im Ernst, wenn ich sowas lese, muss ich schon leicht schmunzeln. Erst auf ultra professionell machen und dann am Ende (gezielt) wichtige Schlüsseldaten weglassen, die einem Noob überhaupt nicht auffallen würden.

*tl;dr*

Entweder hab ich hier wirklich ne Menge an Stoff übersehen oder, was ich eher glaube, wurde hier. vielleicht gezielt, was ausm Test rausgelassen. (um eventuelle Messungen vorzutäuschen, versteht sich.) Dass dein Kumpel das nicht bemerkt, ist schade. 

LG.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2015)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Liebe Mitforisten,
> 
> in einem anderen Forum versuche ich jemaden bei der Netzteilwahl für seinen kommenden Rechner zu beraten. Der betreffende Kollege möchte einen i5er und eine GTX 970 betreiben und suchte als Netzteil zunächst ein Thermaltake London aus, präferiert jetzt aber - da er ja keinen "Premium-Rechner" möchte - das Thermaltake Smart SE 630W.
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es sich dabei um ein nicht gerade hochwertiges (*hust*) Netzteil handelt, der Kollege verweist aber auf das Review bei Gamezoom. Etwas überrascht habe ich festgestellt, dass das NT anscheinend immerhin DC-DC-Wandler hat. Kann aber dennoch nicht wirklich glauben, dass dadurch das Ding sonderlich gut wird. Meine Empfehlung, der altbekannte, aktuelle P/L-Kracher LC 9550, wird in Ermangelung eines Reviews von ihm ausgeschlagen.



Das Review bei Gamezoom ist ein Witz, mehr nicht. Einfach diese Seite meiden, wenn es um Hardware geht.
So hat das Smart SE kein OCP, der Sicherungschip -- einer mit 8 Beinen -- bietet das nicht.
Würde mich daher mal sehr interessieren, wie die OCP überhaupt getestet haben.  
Wahrscheinlich hat bei denen UVP ausgelöst oder so -- das ist verbaut -- aber alles andere ist Unsinn.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Könnt ihr etwas zum Smart SE sagen und mir sozusagen Argumente an die Hand geben, um den Kollegen von einer besseren Wahl zu überzeugen? (Sofern das Smart SE denn wirklich schlecht ist)?



Da sind Aishi Caps verbaut, Primär und Sekundär, dazu CapXon und SusCon.
Dazu der Preiswertlüfter von Yate Loon.

Im Foto gut zu sehen. Aishi Caps und der 8 Beinchen Sicherungschip.


----------



## EastCoast (4. Juni 2015)

Hier auch das entsprechende Review:
Google Übersetzer

Gem. realhardtechx soll es auch eine weitere Revision mit 80+ Gold und 53A auf 12V geben.

Edit: Oh, nicht nur gem. realhardtechx, sondern auch gemäß TT selbst. 
Thermaltake - Global - Smart SE 630W Gold - SPS-0630M


----------



## XyZaaH (4. Juni 2015)

Was von game zoom zu halten ist? Nichts. Soweit ich das bis jetzt sehen konnte haben sie das Ding garnicht aufgemacht und man braucht sich nur den Typen am ende des Reviews anschauen um zu wissen dass man von der Seite nichts halten kann.


----------



## xHaru (4. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Im Foto gut zu sehen. Aishi Caps.



 Hier kann man das auch nochmal gut sehen. 
Allein bei der Schreibweise und dem Auslassen kann man schlechte Reviews ausmachen. Dass da die Häfte der Infos fehlt, ist schon supi.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. Juni 2015)

Lade ihn doch in einen von diesen beiden Threads ein
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...e-mit-daten-und-preisen-stand-mai-2015-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...gemeiner-diskussionsthread-zu-netzteilen.html
danach will er bestimmt kein Thermaltake mehr haben 
(Oder ist es Tanja, die just heute n´ Kommentar unter dem Review gelassen hat )


----------



## xHaru (4. Juni 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> (Oder ist es Tanja, die just heute n´ Kommentar unter dem Review gelassen hat )



Kann da mal bitte jemand was schreiben? Das tut weh, besonders *dort* eine solche Frage zu sehen..


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> (Oder ist es Tanja, die just heute n´ Kommentar unter dem Review gelassen hat )



Menno, Tanja.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das erste Bauchgefühl ist immer besser. Also kauf dir das LC Power, falls du das hier lesen solltest. 

Oder noch besser -- du kaufst dir das E10 mit 500 Watt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit ich meinen Umschlag kriege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



xHaru schrieb:


> Kann da mal bitte jemand was schreiben? Das tut weh, besonders *dort* eine solche Frage zu sehen..



Gemacht.


----------



## Pu244 (4. Juni 2015)

Kann es sein das sie das 80 Plus logo dreist kopiert haben?


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2015)

Ist das da 87% Effizienz?


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Juni 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Lade ihn doch in einen von diesen beiden Threads ein
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...e-mit-daten-und-preisen-stand-mai-2015-a.html
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...gemeiner-diskussionsthread-zu-netzteilen.html
> danach will er bestimmt kein Thermaltake mehr haben
> (Oder ist es Tanja, die just heute n´ Kommentar unter dem Review gelassen hat )



Jupp, dürfte wohl die Person sein


----------



## Murphie69 (1. September 2015)

Hallo!
Ich habe den Thermaltake Smart SE 630W (SPS-630M) schon ca. 6 Monate verbaut und habe bis jetzt noch nie Probleme feststellen können.

8 Core CPU
32 GB RAM
GTX970
2 x HDDs
2 x SSDs

Mein vorletzter Netzteil von Be-Quiet hat sich nach 3 Monaten verabschiedet, eine Kupferspule wurde so glühend heiß, das sie sich von der Platine löste und auf dem Kühler gefallen ist, dementsprechend sah der Kühler dann auch aus! Nach dem ich das Netzteil an Be-Quiet eingeschickt habe, wurde es mir wieder nicht repariert zurück geschickt mit der Begründung einer Fremdeinwirkung, obwohl ich mit dem Netzteil nichts angestellt habe, keine Kratzer, auch nicht geöffnet oder so. Das negative Telefonat mit dem super unfreundlichen Support war dann um so toller, das ist doch ein toller Be-Quiet Service!   Ich hätte die Angelegenheit auch meinem Anwalt geben können aber der Stress war es mir dann doch nicht wert und Be-Quiet ist bei mir unten durch.

Mein letzter Netzteil hielt fast 3-4 Jahre, war ein RASURBO DLP65.1 650 Watt billig Netzteil, habe damals ca 40 € dafür bezahlt.


----------



## -Xe0n- (1. September 2015)

Was war das für ein Bequiet?


----------



## Murphie69 (1. September 2015)

Was das für ein Model war kann ich nicht mehr sagen, ist schon zu lange her. Habe für den damals ca. 90 € bezahlt und war nach der ganzen Sache auch sehr enttäuscht von Bequiet.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2015)

Murphie69 schrieb:


> Mein letzter Netzteil hielt fast 3-4 Jahre, war ein RASURBO DLP65.1 650 Watt billig Netzteil, habe damals ca 40 € dafür bezahlt.



Das machst du solange, bis das billig Netzteil explodiert und den Rechner schrottet.


----------

